# الرحلة إلى حضن الآب في الصوم الكبير"للقمص بيشوي كامل"



## +Coptic+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*الرحلة إلى حضن الآب في الصوم الكبير  
للقمص بيشوي كامل  

أحد الاستعداد

تبدأ الرحلة في دعوة واضحة وصريحة في إنجيل قداس أحد الاستعداد للدخول إلى المخدع والحديث مع الآب. 

"إذا صليت فأدخل مخدعك وأغلق بابك وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء... كذلك إذا صنعت صدقة أو صمت فليكن كل شيء للآب في الخفاء..." (مت 6: 4- 7). 

مركز انطلاق الرحلة: 
الكنيسة تعلن لنا أن المخدع هو مركز انطلاق رحلة الصوم، وإذا لم يبدأ بالمخدع فإن رحلة صومنا تكون قد انحرفت عن طريقها السليم. وكون الكنيسة تبدأ الصوم بتوجيهنا إلى المخدع هذا يعنى أيضا ً أن الصوم ليس متعلقا ً فقط بالجسد، بل هو يعتبر بالأكثر بالروح والملكوت (حياة الصلاة ص 5 4 5). فأسبوع الاستعداد هو أسبوع المخدع . 

أغلق بابك: 
إن الرحلة تبدأ بعد غلق الباب- الباب الذي يطل على العالم، عندئذ ينفتح أمامنا باب آخر يطل على السماء "أبانا الذي في السموات- رأيت بابا ً مفتوحا ً في السماء" (رؤ 1:4). 

"فالصيام. ليس تقييداً أو سجناً للحواس وإنما انطلاق بها بغير معطل نحو التأمل في الله" (حياة الصلاة ص 545). 

صلى إلى أبيك: 
لقد وضعت الكنيسة مقياساً لدرجة إيمان الموعوظين الذين يسمح لهم بنوال سر العماد. والمقياس هو أن تظل الكنيسة تعلم الموعوظين عن صلاة أبانا الذي- وأبوة الآب... وفي اللحظة التي يستوعب ويدرك الموعوظ أبوة الله له، هذه اللحظة تؤهله لنوال سر العماد. 

أبيك الذي في الخفاء: 
هذا هو سر صلاة المخدع التي تفطنت بها الكنيسة فوضعت فيها أعمق الصلوات مثل العذارى الحكيمات في انتظار العريس، و المرأة الخاطئة عند قدمي الرب يسوع (صلاة المخدع في نصف الليل). حيث في المخدع نكتشف خطايانا مع المرأة، ونمسك بقدمي الرب ليحرر أقدامنا من طريق الضلالة، ونذوق الحب الإلهي، ونتعلم الانسحاق... وهكذا يكون هدف رحلة صومنا هو الدخول إلى داخل النفس (في الخفاء) حيث يطهوها الرب بدمه، ويكرسها هيكلاً له، ويزينها بمواهبه ليكون لها نصيب مع العذارى الحكيمات في ملاقاة العريس. 

وحيث أن الرحلة هي إلى داخل النفس فلا بد أن تتم في الخفاء ، إن العلاقة السرية بين النفس البشرية والمسيح هي علاج خفية تبدأ في المخدع، لذلك يلازم الصوم قلة الكلام، وقلت الزيارات- و الانعكاف على القراءات الروحية وحضور القداسات. 

أخي إن أبانا السماوي يدعوك إلى شركة مقدسة معه في الخفاء تبدأ بها صومك وصلواتك وصدقتك- فاحذر أن تهملها!! 

تدريب : إن تدريب أسبوع الاستعداد هو صلاة المخدع والعبادة في الخفاء، حيث يستمر معنا هذا التدريب طول الصوم وما بعد الصوم. 

تسليم الحياة للآب السماوي: 
إن إنجيل الأحد الأول من الصوم يدعو لتسليم الحياة للآب (مت 6: 24- 34). "لا تهتموا لحياتكم... لا للأكل، ولا للباس، ولا للجسد... لا تهتموا للغد". والسبب في عدم الاهتمام هو أن " أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها" (مت 6: 32). 

تدريب هذا الأسبوع :
هو دعوة للحياة المطمئنة في رعاية الآب، وتنفيذ الآية. لا تهتموا بالغد جسدياً ونفسياً وروحياً. 

إن الوصية المسيحية مملوءة بالمجازفة، ولكن ضمانها رعاية الآب. فالمرأة التي أعطت الفلسين جازفت بقوتها، والصوم يحاربنا فيه الشيطان بأننا نجازف بحاجات الجسد والقلق على الصحة والجسد، والعطاء فيه مجازفة بالمال... هذا هو اختبارنا هذا الأسبوع: التسليم الكامل لرعاية ووصية الآب. << 

  لماذا ينسانا الله إن كان أبانا ؟
هذا هو إنجيل الأحد الثاني: إنها تجربة التشكيك في أبوة الله لنا "إن كنت ابن الله- لماذا يتركك جائعاً؟ ولماذا يسمح الله بالمرض وبالفشل وبموت أحبائنا". 

تدريب : علينا أن نختبر هذا الأسبوع أن يكون إيماننا في محبة الآب الذي بذل ابنه عنا- أن يكون إيماناً فوق مستوى التجارب و الانفعالات إيمان بالآب يعطينا حصانة أمام تجارب العدو وضيقات العالم وآلام و شهوات الجسد. 

التوبة في حضن الآب
  إن التوبة في المسيحية تختلف عن أي توبة أخرى: إنها رجوع الابن إلى أبيه ووقوع الآب على عنق ابنه ليحضنه ويقبله. هذا هو إنجيل الأحد الثالث. 

  إن أبوة الآب لنا ليست من أجل برنا بل من أجل أبوته لأبنائه وبالأكثر الخطاة. 

  إن أبوة الآب لنا تتحدى كل خطايانا وسقوطنا وخيانتنا لمحبته والإساءة إلى اسمه. 

تدريب : أخي لا تسمح أن يمر هذا الأسبوع بدون حياة توبة عميقة و ارتماء في حضن الآب... أختبر هذا في مخدعك وتذوق قبلات الآب وأحضانه التي هي حكر للتائبين. إن هذا أسبوع التوبة في حضن الأب توبة الكنيسة كلها التوبة الجماعية. 

السجود للآب بالروح والحق
أن الخطوة التالية بعد التوبة هي السجود للآب الذي قبلني وأحبني وغسلني من خطيئتي وضمني إلى حضنه. إن انسحاق الروح والخضوع للآب ومحبة السجود المتواتر (المطانيات) هو التعبير عن حبنا للذي فتح حضنه لنا نحن الخطاة وقبلنا بقبلات فمه- فهذا هو نهاية مطاف رحلة التوبة في حضر الآب، وهذه هي أحلى ثمار المخدع التي يعطيها الآب لنا في الخفاء. 

والكنيسة الملهمة بالروح تلح كثيراً في الصيام المقدس على ممارسة المطانيات في الصلوات الخاصة، أثناء القداس (أثناء رفع بخور باكر بعد قراءة النبوات)... 

إن تدريب هذا الأسبوع هو : السجود للآب والروح والحق "لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له" (يو 4: 23). 

بيت حسدا والمعمودية
إنجيل الأحد الخامس يتحدث عن ببت حسدا التي ترمز للمعمودية (يو 5). فنحن جمهور المسيحيين كنا بجوارها مرضى وعرج وعمى... مرضى بكل مرض روحي. والملاك الذي يحرك الماء هو إشارة للروح القدس الذي يحل على ماء المعمودية. 

هذا هو نصيبنا في المسيح إن الذين نالوا المعمودية لهم رجاء في الآب لا ينتهي حتى ولو كان لهم 38 سنة في المرض. 

إن تدريب هذا الأسبوع هو الرجاء و عدم اليأس، فالمعمودية أعطتنا نعمة البنوة – و البنين لا يخيب رجاهم في محبة الآب. 

البنوة استنارة روحية
الأحد الأخير من الصوم هو أحد التناصير الذي يرمز لها المولود أعمى (يو 9). 

أ- " كنت أعمى والآن أبصر "، هذا هو اختبارنا الدائم كأبناء للآب السماوي. لقد كنا عميان فأنار بصيرتنا وكشف عن أعيننا فأبصرنا عجائب من شريعته، وأرانا ما اشتهي الأنبياء أن يروه، وفتح بصيرتنا لنفهم الكتب... 

ب- والمعمودية تعنى الاغتسال (في بركة سلوام) لكي نصير أبناء أطهـار، والتوبة هي استمرار للاغتسال لكي نبصر جيداً، فالتوبة هي استمرار للمعمودية- وهي الوسيلة التي بها نبصر المسيح جيداً طوال حياتنا. فالتوبة المستمرة تغسل القلب وتجدد الذهن وتحفظ النفس منسحقة في طاعة الآب، وتكشف لها كل بركات وأسرار الآب السماوي. 

المصدر اسطوانة رحلة الصوم المقدس للقمص بيشوي كامل*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*




موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا يا كليمو
 ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رااااااائع جدا 
ميرررررسى كتير ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------

